# III infinitive + possessive suffix (agent participle)



## 盲人瞎馬

As in the phrases:
Parhaat elokuvissa *näkemäni *elokuvat 2011.
Kuka omistaa *tekemäsi *tehtävän?
Parhaimmat *tappamanne *monsterit?

What is this new mystery?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

As I represent the old school, I would make a couple of minor changes to the sentences:

_Parhaat elokuvateatterissa näkemäni elokuvat vuonna 2011.
_There is no main clause, but the above is fine as a title, for example. It contains a clause equivalent: _Parhaat elokuvat, jotka olen nähnyt elokuvateatterissa vuonna 2011.

Kuka omistaa tekemäsi tehtävän?
_Thesentence is correct grammatically but it leaves me wondering what kind of "tehtävä" is meant.Again, there is a clause equivalent:_ Kuka omistaa tehtävän, jonka olet tehnyt. _(Awkward.)_

Parhaimmat tappamanne hirviöt?
= Parhaimmat / Parhaat hirviöt, jotka olette tappaneet?

_I can't find a single mystery in the sentences.


----------



## DrWatson

The construction you are wondering about is called an agent participle. Its structure is as follows:
SUBJECT (in Genitive case) + VERB(MA-form)(+case1)(+POSSESSIVE SUFFIX) + OBJECT(+case1)

Examples:
_Miehen tekemä talo_ 'a/the house made by a/the man'
_Miehen tekemässä talossa_ 'in a/the house made by a/the man'

_(Minun) näkemäni elokuvat_ 'the movies seen by me'
_(Teidän) ajamastanne autosta_ 'from the car driven by you(pl.)'

The definition in VISK (Finnish)


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Thank you two for the explanation, that was very helpful.


----------

